# Treats!!!



## fashionistagirl13 (Aug 11, 2011)

hi guys im wondering what you all feed your rabbits as treats, i know about feeding fruit, but im wondering if you guys feed any treats from petstores and what they are, also can i give my rabbit dried papaya? thankyou!:biggrin:


----------



## SOOOSKA (Aug 11, 2011)

Hi, first off how old is your bunny? If still quite young I would not be giving fruits until at least 6 months old. and then give them slowly to make sure they can tolerate them.

Regarding the stuff from pet stores I would be very careful especially the seed goodies. Mind you I think all bunnies love those. I myself buy the Oxbow treats which all of mine love. 

I also give papaya tablets daily to all of mine, I buy the human ones from the Bulk Barn. I don't give them the Super ones just the regular. OMG all i have to do is shake the bottle and all my bunnies go nuts for them.

I own a dehydrator so I dry many different types of fruits for mine.

I know many people say fruits and treats aren't great for bunnies but I feel in moderation it's no different then humans. I have a bunny who just turned 13, one will be 6, 2 i'm not sure of but I have had them for 5 years. So I don't think the treats are harming them.

Susan:big wink:


----------



## hillrise (Aug 11, 2011)

Papaya is great for preventing hairballs.

Besides fruit and vegetables as treats, I've also heard of giving rabbits small bits of yogurt (freeze it into small cubes in the freezer). I'm planning on trying it with some peach yogurt (my dogs love it, and I was happy to see that many rabbits can handle it too). The only thing I'd be cautious with is because it IS a milk product, keep it small, and probably don't do it at all if the rabbit is more than a couple years old and never had it (pretty much all mammals develop lactose intolerance if they don't get milk regularly after weaning).


----------



## Watermelons (Aug 11, 2011)

I have some cookie like treats that i guess were home baked, from Tisol (pet store here) my guys LOVE those their apple thingers lol, Also they LOVE yogurt covered hay balls and Yogurt covered papaya and yogurt covered sunflower seeds.

Theres nothing wrong with giving a young rabbit fruits/veggies under 6 months if theyve been brought up on them slowly, heck my guys got massive ammounts instantly when they were about 10 weeks never had a veggie/fruit before and i just handed them a large bowl full (they were super thin and didnt seem like they were gaining weight, werent eating their hay so i just loaded them up on whatever they would eat, veggies and they were fine from there)

But treat wise thats healthy, my guys LOVE herbs, basil, sage, oregano, Lily loves dill, im sure there are tons of home baked treats you can make that are healthy too, do a quick search on here i believe theres a few threads.


----------



## Happi Bun (Aug 11, 2011)

The only store bought treats my bunnies get on occasion are Craisins from the grocery store and Vitakraft Nibble Rings from Petco.


----------



## jujub793 (Aug 11, 2011)

my bunnies will do tricks for yogies (yogurt drops) they LOOOOVE those things and will do just about anything to get one


----------



## jeanluc_pippen_merry (Aug 11, 2011)

I gave mine a strawberry to try last night, but they weren't very interested. They love apples though. I give them a cheek to share once or twice a week. They don't like saltanas (raisins) but Pippin LOVES bread. I let him have a little nibble of a piece of crust now and then but that's it. Once Bananas are in season again im going to see if they like it. ^.^


----------



## LittleEskimo (Aug 13, 2011)

My mum discovered that my rabbit liked those Bonio dog biscuits :S I suppose its fun for her to nibble on as it is very crunchy :3


----------

